# WTB lights



## mike1187 (May 25, 2011)

In the market for some lights for the boat. If you have some you can part with PM me the details. Wanting 6-8 in 200W-300W.

If you know where a good place to buy some at for a good price please let me know.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

econo light is one of the cheapest places if you want complete lights. Also depends on what type of lights you want....hallogen, metal halide, high pressure sodium, etc.


----------

